# عمليات اللحام



## asal_80_77 (2 أغسطس 2011)

كتاب عن اللحام 
برجاء الدعاء ولو بكلمه 
جعل الله لكم فيه الافاده


----------



## رائد حيران (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكــــــــرا لك على هــــــــــــذا الملــــــــــــف الرائــــــــــــــع


----------



## Abduarahman (5 فبراير 2012)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعل الله هذا العمل المبارك في ميزان حسناتكلما اه من فائدة في نشر العلم بين الناس


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 فبراير 2012)

كتاب رائع جدا بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود


----------



## basharawaad (10 مارس 2013)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## en_oil (3 أبريل 2013)

Thanks My brother


----------



## AHMED.FA (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله وفيك وزادك من علمه ونفعك بما علمك


----------

